
Facebook Still Doesn't Understand What Privacy Means - pr0zac
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2018/12/05/facebook-still-doesnt-understand-what-privacy-means/
======
ineedasername
I don't think it's an issue of "don't understand why privacy matters." The
problem is deeper, more systemic. They've build an enormous system monetized
on the premise that privacy can't be considered a serious barrier to their
decision making process.

------
hannasanarion
>[Selling "access to hardware" preloaded with data] is a particularly
intriguing framing as it would allow Facebook to rationally and legally argue
that the product of value being “sold” is indeed “hardware” rather than
“data.” To its two billion users, however, such distinctions are meaningless.

This doesn't pass common sense muster to me. There's no way this would fly in
a court, right?

Could you imagine: "your honor, I never sold illegal handguns, I only ever
sold _holsters_ that just happened to have handguns in them. Plenty of other
people sell holsters, and nobody ever prosecutes _them_ for arms dealing!"

